# Maybe this has been discussed ad nauseum, but ..



## Alan Sweet (Jul 11, 2015)

I sell more pens that are made from wood blanks rather than acrylic or cast resin.

What are the opinions of other pens turners?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2015)

Wood gives people a woody. Acrylic leaves them cold and unfulfilled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2015)

Depends on the event, the customer, and the item. I probably do 30% of my stuff in acrylic and have no problem selling it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2015)

I sell 1 Acrylic, 3 antler, and 6 wood pens for every 10 I sell. That may change once I make more and sell my 11th

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 11, 2015)

I will also point out that Mont Blanc and Waterman pens are not wood. I've never seen a wood pen sell in the range of the high price, high end pens. They are mostly resin. Has anyone?


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 11, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> I will also point out that Mont Blanc and Waterman pens are not wood. I've never seen a wood pen sell in the range of the high price, high end pens. They are mostly resin. Has anyone?



I'm not sure what you mean by "in the range of the high price, high end pens" ... are you talking thousands or just hundreds of dollars?

The highest price pen I've sold was Honduras Rosewood Burl with solid Sterling Silver kit (over $450, I've forgotten the exact number). Next highest ... custom (kitless) pen, some kind of ebony with black ebonite (hard rubber) inserts. Next, custom pen in olivewood with black ebonite inserts. Next, modified kit pen wrapped in cocobolo burl. Next a few Pristina kits in Amboyna burl and Honduras Rosewood burl.

Then come the custom fountain pens in acrylic acetate ... which I sell for substantially less than the top-end Montblancs/Montegrappas/Cartiers/etc


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2015)

As far as high end wood fountain pens, I've sold probably a dozen in the 150-200.00 range this year and many many more in the 50-80 range. I don't do a lot of fountain pens in acrylic unless it's a custom order or a really unique blank.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2015)

I think it would be beneficial for some newbies if you high dollar pen sellers would post the actual pens that fetched that kind of coin. Just the pens themselves not who bought them obviously, and if you feel generous how your got the sale. I'm betting it's word of mouth.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think it would be beneficial for some newbies if you high dollar pen sellers would post the actual pens that fetched that kind of coin. Just the pens themselves not who bought them obviously, and if you feel generous how your got the sale. I'm betting it's word of mouth.


 I think that would be helpful. I am just getting people requesting pens and I really dont know how to price them. I know alot of people say 3x4 times material costs but somtimes that can seem too low or too high based on the kit when you spend some time giving it a great finish. One of my peers requested 3 bolt actions for christmas presents and I didnt know how to price them so I said $50 each. Obviously that would be with a nice but not premuim blank, if he wanted HRB or something like that I would want to ask $60 or 65 I think. What do you guys usually sell bolt actions for?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I think that would be helpful. I am just getting people requesting pens and I really dont know how to price them. I know alot of people say 3x4 times material costs but somtimes that can seem too low or too high based on the kit when you spend some time giving it a great finish. One of my peers requested 3 bolt actions for christmas presents and I didnt know how to price them so I said $50 each. Obviously that would be with a nice but not premuim blank, if he wanted HRB or something like that I would want to ask $60 or 65 I think. What do you guys usually sell bolt actions for?



$40-$50 For bolts . The area you live in is going to dictate your pricing a lot .


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 12, 2015)

In over 500 pens, I've only sold 4-5 that were acrylic, everyone in my area wants the woods I offer, which are more exotic type burls and some segmented
highest prices I've sold were for fountain pens, and 2 rollerball/fountain combos, they've fetch $500 for fountains, and $375 for the combos.
I make maybe 10-13 different types of pens, prices range from $40 (low end) to $125 mid range, with 1-2 $500-700 high end pens (most often these are custom orders only and made after sale)
as said by many, pricing is going to depend on your area


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 12, 2015)

Pen style, material and price are all venue driven.

Les


----------

